# What goes with Meatloaf?



## Anonymous

Hi there, 
I was looking for something with a real authentic American flavour, and decided on, of all things Meatloaf.  Seen it in the movies, heard the jokes on TV shows, all of that.
Looking on the Net, I've found 1001 recipes for Meatloaf, more styles than I could make in a year of cooking.

My question is, what do you serve with Meatloaf?
None of these recipes mention what goes with what, though, there was a vague hint towards Mashed Potatos. 

Any help on the subject would be greatly appreciated,

many thanks, 

Lost English Cook


----------



## Michelledawn

Meatloaf can be made so many different ways but I really love green bell peppers in mine and feel all others are lacking something. I can't imagine eating meatloaf and not having a baked potatoe,  it's probably illegal even. 
 A few nights ago I had a conversation and we were discussing what was really authentic "American Food".  They call New York City the melting pot of the world but truthfully that can really be said for the entire United States. People say pasta is italian but in reality its chinese. People say pizza is Italian but American Pizza is nothing like Italian pizza. The Anasazi have lived in the Arizona/New Mexico area since about 10,000 BC and by 1 AD had built and were living in cliff dwellings and some free standing buildings. Their diet was breads made out of corn. They farmed corn, beans, and squash. They picked wild plant foods like sunflower seed . They hunted game for meat and made a beef jerky type of thing from buffalo meat. They picked chili peppers and had a trade route with the Aztecs. Try finding some native american recipes and or Anasazi which evolved into the Hopi amd Navajo tribes. The closest thing to it that you probably have eaten is Mexican food(the Aztec connection)


----------



## oldcoot

Didn't know there was much of anything that doesn't go with meatloaf.


----------



## carnivore

potatoes are a must, in my opinion, but oldcoots right--pretty much everything goes with meatloaf.
the best meatloaf i ever had was made with ground beef tenderloin and a couple of varieties of spicy sausage.  Very good.


----------



## oldcoot

After reading your post, Michelledawn, I ran out and snapped this shot  of a section of my vegetable garden, which I shall  henceforth refer to as my "Anasazi Garden":  squash, beans, and corn in close 







We might recall that tomatoes, many chiles, potatoes, and a wide variety of other food are native to our Western Hemisphere, too.


----------



## Michelledawn

LOL @ "Anasazi Garden" You must have a really nice garden as you found the space to raise corn. Your squash looks great for this time of the year. I have a "small" balcony garden with 2 tomatoe plants, greek oregano, purple basil, flat leaf parsley, aloe, and a few plants.


----------



## oldcoot

Have you enough room for six 2 lb coffee cans tied  together in a rectangle, Michelle?  Fill 'em with  panter mix and plant a  couple of seeds of corn in each one.  You'll have your own cornfield!  (Or you can grow just one, but you'll have to hand pollinate and cvross your fingers.)  Golden Bantam hybrid is soooo good!


----------



## Michelledawn

The sunlight hits just the edge of the balcony and that space is pretty much used up shrugs. I was raised on a farm and love fresh corn though. Go figure, a country southern girl living in a big city apartment...lol


----------



## oldcoot

roof?


----------



## Michelledawn

That might work!! I will have to look into it. Then  I could add some chili's and cucumbers.


----------



## Anonymous

*meatloaf*

thank you so much for your suggestions - i've also been told about buttered noodles to go with it. are they just tossed in butter or something more complicated.i got recipe out of better homes and gardens cook book12th edition . it was given to me by a Texan friend on her visit last year. i have to convert a lot of stuff but the recipes are good


----------



## Norma

Mashed potatoes are traditional with meatloaf, at least around here. You'll usually find green beans or sweet peas and/or creamed spinach served along with these two...and fresh hot rolls, or cornbread. In fact, this is my menu for Monday! How 'bout some Apple Pie or Banana pudding for dessert?


----------



## starrleicht

Just had to stick in my 2-cents - Baked potatoes are a MUST with meatloaf..


----------



## Norma

Potato in any form is fine with me!! Except....with salmon patties ( or croquettes...which ever you prefer to call them) it MUST be buttered potatoes and green peas...with or without the carrots!  Tiny red new potatoes, Petite Golden Yukons, quartered, or just ordinary Idaho "chunks" peeled or unpeeled....steamed, with lots of butter, a bit of salt and pepper...ummmmmm!


----------



## Norma

Oh, and answer to the original question...noodles are just fine too....cooked, then add butter, salt, pepper, and a touch of fresh minced garlic, and a dash of parsley.


----------



## Anonymous

*what goes with meatloaf*

baked potato, Campbell's  pork and beans and lettuce salad


----------



## kitchenelf

Well now, since there are so many wonderful suggestions for sides to meatloaf I'll just have to drop by everyone's house (not on the same night of course!) and do a little taste test.  ok??

At our house it's definately mashed potatoes usually with peas or corn or creamed corn.  Put a piece of of meatloaf on fork, scoop in mashed potatoes, then smoosh in the peas so they adhere to the mashed potatoes - kind of like a casserole on a fork!  :roll:


----------



## Vanilla

Foods that go with meatloaf.  depends what time of year it is.  For me I prefer meatloaf with potato, pumpkin or parsnip in the colder seasons and with salad and beetroot in the warmer seasons.  But I do agree with some of the others when they say that meatloaf goes with most vegies.  Carnt go wrong really.


----------



## starrleicht

Yuppers, I think meatloaf can go with just about anything.  it's even good cold on gooey white bread with a good slice of Cheddar or American cheese!


----------



## esther

anyway, sides for meatloaf. if you want to go with potatos, maybe try roasting them in a bit of olive oil, garlic and rosemary. or maybe a mixture of roasted vegetables, carrots, squash, sweet potato, parsnip, even some red peppers and zuchinni if you want. or you could go with just some steamed green beans, brocolli and such. i guess heaps of stuff goes with meatloaf. it depends on your personal tastes...
good luck


----------



## princess_fs

*hummmmm*

Okay...so I know that meatloaf shouldn't be in the dessert category, but I was looking for something else (salmon patties) and came across this site... 8)  so I wanted to add my thoughts to an old topic as well.

Meatloaf, has and always been (in my years growing up) served with mashed potatoes.....I've used extra tomato sauce to cook with and served it on top of the mashed potatoes like a gravy... yummmyyy....veges of any variety have always worked with me.

I usually do what Kitchenelf does, scoop it all up together.

Meatloaf can be made so many ways and I've never been disappointed.

Well, now that I've resurrected an old topic, I'm heading out to the message board to check this place out and maybe post something.

thanks


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm glad you posted to this princess - I got this topic under the right category!!! LOL l Dessert???  It was the kitchen elves that did this, I know!!!


----------



## princess_fs

*LOL!*


----------



## ChrisF

You guys made me hungry for meatloaf, so guess what we had for dinner tonight?   

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, whole kernal corn and Dill-onion bread.

I posted the bread recipe on the bread board. First time I made this bread and it was easy;no kneading. I did not have dillseed (which is odd for me) So I used dillweed instead. I timed it so the bread come out of the oven the same time as the meatloaf. the Butter melted right in.


----------



## kitchenelf

Glad we could help you with your meal planning   

Sounds GREAT!!!  I'm going to make a turkey meatloaf on Sunday with mashed potatoes and roasted broccoli - I'll let you know how THAT one is  :roll:


----------



## princess_fs

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Glad we could help you with your meal planning
> 
> Sounds GREAT!!!  I'm going to make a turkey meatloaf on Sunday with mashed potatoes and roasted broccoli - I'll let you know how THAT one is  :roll:



Roasted Broccoli?????  :?


----------



## kitchenelf

It's really good princess!  You just separate into flowerette chunks (about 1 1/2" chunks) and I trim the stalk of all fiberous covering and cut the stalk in chunks too.

Place it in a single layer on a cookie sheet, drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle with kosher salt, and bake in a 375° preheated oven for about 15-20 minutes then turn pieces over.  The bottom of the pieces will have browned and turning will brown the other side.  

This is good for ALL vegetables.  Here's a link to something I made one nighit and it turned out great!  Well, I have been looking for the recipe and apparently I haven't posted it yet - I will go do that now and then put the link here.  Basically, I roasted a BUNCH of veggies, broccoli, cauliflower, grape tomatoes, turnips, beets, Brussels sprouts, carrots, mushrooms, shallots...I can't remember if there was anything else - drizzled all with olive oil and sprinkled with kosher salt.  Serve over penne (brown rice penne is good) and I drizzled the pasta with a little of the olive oil and sprinkled with more kosher salt.

I also roasted the vegetables in groupings.  Some got done before others so I could remove that veggie totally while the firmer veggies still cooked.  It was really good!


----------



## princess_fs

hummmmm....that actually does sound good....I'll have to try that sometime....sure beats sautéing them all the time and it still leaves a little crunch and I like crunching veges.

On the salt issue....check my post under Misc.


----------

